# TCM to Air Nine Miyazaki/Studio Ghibli Films



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From ICv2 News:

*Turner Movie Classics to Air Nine Miyazaki Films*


> ICv2 has learned that in January 2006, Turner Classic Movies, a prominent cable and satellite network, will run nine animated features by the great Japanese anime director Hayao Miyazaki. Miyazaki's movies have received scant exposure on American TV so the showings on Turner Classic Movies should expose a wide audience to these masterworks.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

DUMB QUESTON Will these movies air on the AMERICAN version of TCM ? There are 5 differnt internaytional versions availble http://www.turnerclassicmovies.com/ (scroll to bottom of page) There is TCMUK, TCM SPAIN, TCM FRANCE TCM LATIN AMERICA and I believe a TCM JAPAN


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

All that I know is in the article I quoted. But, it is probably TCM United States.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The January TCM schedule is now out, and I have the following movies:

Thursday, January 5thhttp://www.turnerclassicmovies.com/schedule/index/0,,1/12/2006,00.html?startDate=1/5/2006&cid=
*Spirited Away (2002)* This wondrous fantasy tells the story of Chihiro, a lonely young girl trapped in a strange world of spirits. When her parents undergo a mysterious and frightening transformation, she must call upon the courage she never knew she had to free herself and return her family to the outside world. Voices for the English-language track, directed by John Lasseter, include Daveigh Chase, Jason Marsden, Suzanne Pleshette, Michael Chiklis, Lauren Holly and John Ratzenberger. D: Hayao Miyazaki. 125m. LBX 
Note: Will air again on on February 3rd @ 7 PM on Cartoon Network and March 25th @ 2:00 PM on TCM

*Princess Mononoke (1999)* Inflicted with a deadly curse, a young warrior named A****aka sets out to the westward forests in search of a cure that will save his life. Once there, he becomes inextricably entangled in a bitter battle that matches a proud clan of industrious humans against the forest's animal gods, led by the brave Princess Mononoke. At the time of its release, this stirring adventure earned more money at the Japanese box office than any other movie in history. The English-language track features the voices of Gillian Anderson, Billy Crudup, Claire Danes, Minnie Driver, Jada Pinkett Smith and Billy Bob Thornton. D: Hayao Miyazaki. 134m. LBX

Thursday, January 12thhttp://www.turnerclassicmovies.com/schedule/index/0,,1/5/2006,00.html?startDate=1/12/2006&cid=
*Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind (1984)* A thousand years after a global war, a seaside kingdom remains one of the few areas still populated. But the people are engaged in a constant struggle with powerful insects who guard a poisonous jungle that is rapidly spreading across the earth. Voices of Alison Lohman, Edward James Olmos, Mark Hamill. D: Hayao Miyazaki. 84m. LBX

*Castle in the Sky (1986)* This high-flying journey begins when a young mining apprentice finds a girl wearing a glowing pendant. Together they discover they are both searching for the legendary floating castle Laputa. Standing in their way, however, are air pirates and secret agents. Voices of James Van Der Beek, Anna Paquin, Mark Hamill. D: Hayao Miyazaki. 124m. LBX

Thursday, January 19thhttp://www.turnerclassicmovies.com/schedule/index/0,,1/12/2006,00.html?startDate=1/19/2006&cid=
*My Neighbor Totoro (1993)* Two young girls living in rural Japan find befriend Totoro, a giant furry forest spirit, in this gentle and infectious adventure. This was the first Miyazaki film to receive a wide release in the United States. Voices of Dakota Fanning, Timothy Daly, Lea Salonga. D: Hayao Miyazaki. 86m. LBX _(This is the new Disney dub, not the older Fox/Troma dub-*Holtz*)_

*Porco Rosso (1992)*http://www.nausicaa.net/miyazaki/porco/ Porco Rossa is a valiant World War I flying ace whose face has been transformed into that of a pig by a mysterious spell. After he infiltrates a band of sky pirates with his aerial heroics, the pirates hire a rival pilot to get rid of him, who also just happens to be Porco's rival for the affections of the beautiful Gina. Voices of Michael Keaton, Cary Elwes, Kimberly Williams. D: Hayao Miyazaki. 94m. LBX

*Whisper of the Heart (1995)*http://www.nausicaa.net/miyazaki/mimi/ Miyazaki-san wrote this tale of a young girl who finds that every book she checks out from the library has also been checked out by a mysterious boy. Whisper of the Heart was directed by Yoshifumo Kondo, who served as animator on Princess Mononoke. Voices of Brittany Snow, Cary Elwes, Harold Gould. D: Yoshifumi Kondo. 111m. LBX

Thursday, January 26thhttp://www.turnerclassicmovies.com/schedule/index/0,,1/19/2006,00.html?startDate=1/26/2006&cid=
8:00 PM (Japanese with English subtitles) & 12:30 AM (Japanese with English Subtitles) *Only Yesterday (1991)*http://www.nausicaa.net/miyazaki/opp/ Isao Takahata directed and Miyazaki-san executive-produced this tale of a woman who travels the Japanese countryside reminiscing about her childhood. Voices of Miki Imai, Toshio Yanagiba, Youko Honna. D: Isao Takahata. 118m. LBX

10:15 PM (English) & 2:45 AM (Japanese with English subtitles) *Pom Poko (1994)*http://www.nausicaa.net/miyazaki/pompoko/ This tale from director Isao Takahta and executive-produced by Miyazaki-san tells the story of a colony of raccoons who are being forced from their homes by local development. As it becomes harder to find food and shelter, they decide to band together and fight back. They practice and perfect the ancient art of transformation until they are able to appear human. Voices of Jonathan Taylor Thomas, Clancy Brown, J.K. Simmons. D: Isao Takahata. 119m. LBX


Schedule descriptions from Turner Classic Movies schedule.
Hyperlinks of titles goes to Nausicaa.net, which has more details and better description of the films than Turner Classic Movies.
_My Neighbor Totoro_, _Whisper of the Heart_, and _Howl's Moving Castle_ will be released on March 7th on DVD.
_Only Yesterday_ does not have a DVD release scheduled at this time.
_Kiki's Delivery Service_ airs regularly on either Disney Channel or Toon Disney.
_The Cat Returns_ and _My Neighbors The Yamadas_, while available on DVD, isn't scheduled to air at this time.
Due to licensing issues, the United States rights to _Grave of the Fireflies_ is owned by Central Park Media.
While Miyazaki did produce _(Lupin The Third The Castle of Cagliostro_, it was prior to the formation of Studio Ghibli, and the US right to this movie only is owned by Manga Entertainment.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Exercising my privledge as a moderator, I've entered the movies into the calendar. The TCM descriptions really suck. Fortunately, I have links to more detailed information to these wonderful movies.

BTW: There are several other Miyazaki/Ghibli movies which aren't being show. _Kiki's Delivery Service_ airs semi-regularly on Disney Channel or Toon Disney. _The Cat Returns_ isn't on the schedule. And, _Grave Of The Fireflies_ and Miyazaki's pre-Ghibli _(Lupin the Third The Castle Of Cagliostro_ are not distributed by Disney.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder if this is a promo to coincide with a "Howl's Moving Castle" DVD release? I was hoping to get
this as a Christmas present for my GF, but it's not out yet, and isn't even on any coming soon lists
that I've looked at. Heck, I can't even find a pirate copy anywhere!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It would not surprise me if the release date for _Howl's Moving Castle_ and two other Ghibli flicks were timed to coincide with the Oscars. After all, Castle should qualify for the Oscars.

The only Ghibli films which I don't have yet and which I'm waiting on a sale for is _Pom Poko_ and _My Neighbors The Yamadas_.


----------



## EricChadwick (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't recall, is TCM commercial-free? Also, would they censor any FCC-objectionable bits?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Turner Classic Movies shows the movies uncut, without commercial interruption, and in their original aspect ratio. Compare that with Another Movie Channel which shows commericials, chops the movies, and uses the Pan and Scan version.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anime News Network has reprinted a press release from Turner Classic Movies. The movies will be introduced by Pixar's John Lasseter (who is a big fan of Miyazaki). In addition, the early-evening showing of the movies will be shown with the English dub while the encore presentation will be presented in Japanese with English subtitled. (The only exception will be _Only Yesterday_, which will be presented only in subtitle form for both airings).

I'll update the calendar later.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the Ghibli films are now starting to become available for recording on the DirecTiVo. So, using my powers as a mod, I'm putting a sticky on this thread.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

Hopefully my favorite channel, TCM, will not eventually go the way of AMC which at one time was worth loyalty. And thankfully the Subtitled versions will be shown.

TCM: Turner's Only Class Act. He must have very little to do with it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Turner Classic Movies has put up an article about this months movies. Funny thing... the movies will not be shown in Canada.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Toonami Infolink:



> Well, TCM has given CN the rights to the Ghibli movies! The first of the films, Spirited Away, airs on the Fridays block on February 3 at 7PM. There's no scheduled listings yet for the rest of the films, but if Adult Swim (which seems pretty obvious for the darker films like Nausicaa or Princess Mononoke) or Toonami (maybe Laputa) gets any, we'll keep you updated.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

